# Painting my Loft



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I would a little help here.


My loft at this point is raw wood. I have been planning on painting the outside of it. 


What type of paint should I use?

Would me painting the loft affect the homing instinct of my pigeons?

They are out on a daily basis flying, so I know for a fact that they are now momed to that loft. ((These are all YBs)

Thank you in advanced for any comments and help.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I would paint it, simply to make it look nicer, but also to help protect the wood so it lasts longer.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*color paint*

Should the inside of the loft be painted??
Does it make a difference what color, light or dark?


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

WhiteDove said:


> Should the inside of the loft be painted??
> Does it make a difference what color, light or dark?


This was my next question.

Thank you for your input


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Again, I painted the inside to protect the wood. I painted it white because I figured they would like a "brighter" environment and I had extra white paint.  but primarily to protect the wood and it makes the scraping easier.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Along with looking nicer, painting the inside can help to seal the wood against cracks/crevices that can harbor the little bugs that can pester the birds.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I would paint the outside white and be sure to use an exterior type paint. I once read many years ago in an old magazine where fanciers believed that white was easier for a pigeon to spot. I know a lot of fanciers today will disagree with that theory. Some will claim that yellow, etc., is easier for the pigeon to see from above. Only the pigeon knows for sure and he's not talking.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you for your help


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I painted mine beige to match my house. Warning: You will want to use good exterior paint, and good paint is not cheap.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Most any color works And White paint inside does brighten the loft and even masks the loft dust. Some people will even GROUND there loft think it helps the birds find the loft easyer. going on the magnetic concept.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

I also painted mine sort of a beige color to match the house, but the roof has black asphalt shingles. So,I painted a solid two foot white circle on both sides of the roof.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

re lee said:


> Most any color works And White paint inside does brighten the loft and even masks the loft dust. Some people will even GROUND there loft think it helps the birds find the loft easyer. going on the magnetic concept.


I use to ground my TV antenna, but I think grounding your loft serves no useful purpose.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

grifter said:


> I use to ground my TV antenna, but I think grounding your loft serves no useful purpose.


it creates a faraday cage inside your loft, plenty of links on this sight if you want to look up the pros and cons involved.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

As for the outside, I like the look of white but If I was you I would match it to your house if possible.

I do not like lofts that are painted on the inside as the wood cannot breath aswell and it seems to create somewhere for moisture to gather and run


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I do not like lofts that are painted on the inside as the wood cannot breath aswell and it seems to create somewhere for moisture to gather and run


I do like to paint the interior surfaces white. It makes things brighter and easier to clean.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

lawman said:


> it creates a faraday cage inside your loft, plenty of links on this sight if you want to look up the pros and cons involved.


Thanks. Interesting articles especially the one entitled "Homing In On Magnetic Reception." I was scratching my head wondering how the heck someone thought he could ground a wooden building.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Check this loft... Bruce won alot of races from this loft.....


http://www.redroselofts.com/hammonds_loft.htm


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

I was thinking of painting the outside to match my house....Its a two tone dark blue and a smokey blue trim..... as to the indide maybe an off white to make it a little brighter inside.

Thank you all


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If you have good homing pigeons I doubt that it would not make much difference what color you paint it, they'll find their way home. I only painted the white circles on my roof because I live in the city and there are trees surrounding my house and my neighbors houses. A lot of our outside buildings are similar in shape and color.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

grifter said:


> If you have good homing pigeons I doubt that it would not make much difference what color you paint it, they'll find their way home. I only painted the white circles on my roof because I live in the city and there are trees surrounding my house and my neighbors houses. A lot of our outside buildings are similar in shape and color.


I was actually thinking of painting the top checkered (LOL)

White/black


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

grifter said:


> If you have good homing pigeons I doubt that it would not make much difference what color you paint it, they'll find their way home. I only painted the white circles on my roof because I live in the city and there are trees surrounding my house and my neighbors houses. A lot of our outside buildings are similar in shape and color.


I'm not sure if anyone has ever heard of John Sampson, but he was once a big time flyer in this area. He used to actually have strobe lights going when his birds were out to help them find the loft easier.


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Granny Smith said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has ever heard of John Sampson, but he was once a big time flyer in this area. He used to actually have strobe lights going when his birds were out to help them find the loft easier.


WOW... Interesting


----------

